# SSL telnet

## Trejkaz

Erm... this might be a stupid question, but is there an equivalent to Debian's "telnet-ssl" package on Gentoo?

It would be really, really handy for a number of testing-related reasons.

And yes, I know about stunnel.  I'm just not 100% happy about having to start up two programs to do one relatively simple task.

----------

## ben

Don't know about telnet-ssl, for remote maintenance I use openssh.

So when I type ssh hostname.domain.country I have en encrypted connection to the remote machine. I land up in a shell there (bash). That's reaally like telnet, but encrypted.

ssh is able of much more, like forwarding X and so on. On the same package, there is scp, a secure copy utiliy, really handy.

HTH

Ben

----------

## Trejkaz

Hey, I use SSH already.

Let's just say SSH is completely useless when what I want to do is send some data across to a daemon running SSL (e.g. HTTPS, Jabber SSL, etc.)

So in effect, it is capable of much less.

----------

## ben

oops my bad,

I don't think this will help you either:

http://zwitterion.org/software/ssh-https-tunnel/

Have a nice day

Ben

----------

## lonegd

Think you are after something like stunnel ?

I was looking for something similar to be able to test gmail's POP3 access which is only available via SSL ( there's a handy howto here )

HTH

----------

